# Left atrial appendage angiography



## pfilson (Jul 1, 2015)

Left atrial appendage angiography was performed to determine whether this was amenable to closure with a Watchman device and it was not.

What would the cpt code be for the left atrial appendage angiography in this scenario?

Thank you,
Pam


----------



## carolhodge (Aug 3, 2018)

*Left atrial appendage*

I don't see a reply to this original post.  I also have a situation where a physician planned to do a Watchman.  Left atrial appendage angiography was performed.  Watchman was not perform.  Can any help with this?  Jim Pawlowski?


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Aug 4, 2018)

I would bill 33340 with modifier -52. Everything is bundled in 33340, so I feel that would be the best code.

HTH,
Jim Pawloski, CIRCC


----------

